# Best mascara in HK?



## Joannie (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am wondering if you guys can recommend some very good cosmetic brands (especially for mascara) in HK.
Also, is there any significant difference between the expensive and the cheaper ones? I'd rather buy the cheaper ones if there's no huge difference.


----------



## Luna. (Aug 28, 2010)

*Interesting question!*

Hi~~~~~~~~~~

Maybelline is famous with its inexpensive prices and outstanding effect in Hong Kong. Actually, There is no local cosmetic brand in Hong Kong. Hong Kong girls often use the cosmetics imported from all over the world. For mascara, Maybelline, Lancome and the Japanese products that you can find in "Bonjour HK". All of them u can pick up from "Bonjour HK", which has many many branches.

Cheers,

Luna





Joannie said:


> Hi everyone, I am wondering if you guys can recommend some very good cosmetic brands (especially for mascara) in HK.
> Also, is there any significant difference between the expensive and the cheaper ones? I'd rather buy the cheaper ones if there's no huge difference.


----------

